# Caad9 1



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

does anyone know when the caad9 1 will be avaible ?


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

*I believe now*

I ordered a CAAD9-1 in white a few weeks ago. I received a call from my LBS early this week that they were told the bike would be built this week and could arrive as early as today. So, I am expecting to be riding it no later than next week.


----------



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

jscumbie said:


> I ordered a CAAD9-1 in white a few weeks ago. I received a call from my LBS early this week that they were told the bike would be built this week and could arrive as early as today. So, I am expecting to be riding it no later than next week.


Post Pics when you can!:thumbsup:


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

*I certainly will!*

I certainly will, but I don't expect the pictures to be any different than what has already been posted except it will my yard or home in the background!

My LBS did not call today, so it looks like it will be next week before it arrives.


----------



## justintime8425 (Jul 31, 2009)

I ordered mine through cannondale the first of august. At first they expected to have some available that week and as of yesterday when i called my order won't ship til the end of the month. It also depends on specs and size.


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

My LBS called on Thursday to tell me my CAAD9-1 had arrived and was ready to go. I went in yesterday for a fit and brought it home!! I rode a grand total of 3.22 miles.... (I had to take my daughters out of town so that was all the time I could spare). It's been raining all day today, so having to wait again to ride! The rain did give me time to move bottle cages, saddle bag, cyclometer mount and just admire the bike. Supposed to be sunny tomorrow, so I should finally be able to ride!

The bike is about 16.5 pounds without pedals, etc. My CAAD5 R600 is about 19.5 pounds without pedals. The CAAD5 always felt "light enough" for me. I can't believe how heavy it now feels compared to the CAAD9-1.

Pictures will be coming...


----------



## justintime8425 (Jul 31, 2009)

Got mine today. 16 lbs on the dot without pedals.


----------



## justintime8425 (Jul 31, 2009)

*quick pics.*

a few quick phone shots. better photos coming soon.


----------



## justintime8425 (Jul 31, 2009)

during the build. used fsa carbon bars to compliment the nice carbon crank....


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice there justin!

Might I ask please on the weight of the bike??


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

he already posted it..................16 pounds on the dot


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

my bad - apologies.


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

*Wow!*

Wow! That about sums it up.

I ordered a 2010 CAAD9-1 about a month or so ago. It arrived Thursday. I went for a quick fit on Friday, took a 3.22 mile ride and had to head out of town with my daughters to an event. I woke Saturday morning and realized that the reason I hadn't felt well for the past couple of days was because I had a cold. I couldn't bring myself to ride more than a few hundred yards up and down the road in front of the house over the next 5 days. I occasionally had to go out to the garage to look at the bike and every time I went out to the garage it looked like a wild stallion penned up in a stall pawing to get out!

Today, I finally felt well enough to take a leisurely 13 mile ride. What a great ride! 

On my previous bike (2004 CAAD5 R600 with Shimano 105s), the fastest I had ridden this 13 mile loop was at an 18.0 mph avg. The loop has 11 stoplights and about 600 climbing feet, with 2 really good long climbs. I was pretty pleased with that speed and was working to improve it. For the last month, my LBS loaned me a number of bikes while I was waiting on my 2010 CAAD9-1. They loaned me a number of 2009 bikes: a CAAD9-6, Six Carbon 5, a couple of different Giants. My speed on all of these bikes exceeded 18.0 and I was riding sporadically, not regularly. My fastest speed was 18.6 on the CAAD9-6.

Today, with my CAAD9-1, I rode at a leisurely pace (not completely recovered from the cold). At one point I caught another rider and slowed a bit and followed him for about a mile (I didn't feel like passing and getting into a race!). When I completed the ride, I was surprised to see that my average speed was 18.2. I can't wait to see where my speed will be in the next couple of weeks when I am fully recovered and riding regularly again.

The bike responds really well. The bike seemed to float up the hills I climbed. The DuraAce 7900 is spectacular. I have a compact crank and spent most of the ride in the big chainring. When shifting the chainring, the shift is unbelievably clean and precise, even under load. The rear only allows shifting up 2 sprockets with one swing of the brake lever. I thought I might not like this, but it was not at all a problem. It shifts so well and precisely, that if I want shift more than 2 sprockets, it's 2 easy swings of the brake lever. (By the way, I've been reading all the great comments about SRAM Red. If SRAM Red is really better than DuraAce, it has got to be unbelievable awesome).

I can't say enough nice thinks about the bike after a 13 mile ride and still feeling the effects of the cold. I'm looking forward to a longer ride tomorrow and over the weekend.


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

*and Wow again!*

Still not fully recovered from the cold, but I decided I had to try a longer ride today on the 2010 CAAD9-1. I rode 40.34 miles with just over 2,000 feet of climbing and averaged about 16.8 mph. 

It was a hard ride since I'm not feeling 100%, but I enjoyed almost every mile of it! The ride was really good, the shifting was great, most climbs were almost effortless. 

Love the bike!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice looking bike!

How is the ride comfort over rough roads (if you've traveled over such)?

THX


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

My non-BB30 2009 CAAD 9.7 is just 16.6lbs w/ pedals, full Ultegra and 1600g Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels. Even though I got the upgrades used...it still was a bargain for $1500 total out-of-pocket:


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

There are a million opinions on how one bike rides compared to another. I would not say the ride on my 2010 CAAD9-1 is anything close to rough. I would describe it like driving a sports car. I can feel the road with the bike, but I think it is a comfortable ride. Just like with a sports car, you can feel the road when compared to a car that is built for comfort.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

jscumbie said:


> There are a million opinions on how one bike rides compared to another. I would not say the ride on my 2010 CAAD9-1 is anything close to rough. I would describe it like driving a sports car. I can feel the road with the bike, but I think it is a comfortable ride. Just like with a sports car, you can feel the road when compared to a car that is built for comfort.


Thanks! Good analogy


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> My non-BB30 2009 CAAD 9.7 is just 16.6lbs


What size? That's a ridiculous weight. I mean that in a good way.


----------

